# Calibration area full



## freeze123 (Aug 14, 2005)

Can anyone help.im trying to burn music on Nero and im getting msg "calibration area full" which is stopping me being able to burn.:4-dontkno


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ freeze123
Can you post the error log? Save as a .txt file and post using the 'manage attachments' button in the 'go advanced' reply window.

here is what Nero has to say about that type of error.


----------



## freeze123 (Aug 14, 2005)

*as requested*

1A22-020C-0K30-1726-8320-8652*

Windows 2000 5.0
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 26/10/2004 17:35:32 
Nero Version: 6.6.0.8 (Nero Express)
Recorder: <PHILIPS DVDR1640P> Version: P3.4 - HA 0 TA 1 - 6.6.0.8
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 0
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 
CD-ROM: <PHILIPS DVDR1640P >Version: P3.4 - HA 0 TA 1 - 6.6.0.8
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 0

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : IC35L040AVVN07-0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : PHILIPS DVDR1640P atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral : E-IDE CD-ROM 40X/AKU atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
PHILIPS DVDR1640P E: CDRom0
E-IDE CD-ROM 40X/AKU D: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 38797312 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 239MB (245232kB)
Free physical memory: 24MB (25008kB)
Memory in use : 89 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

2.12.2005
Audio CD
09:30:17	#1 CDADOC -1 File Cdadoc.cpp, Line 1465
Audio item log info:
Audio document burn settings:
=============================
Burn mode: DAO,
CD Text: On,
Cache disk or network files: No,
Cache small files: No,
Cache files smaller than 65536 bytes.
Audio Multisession: No
List of audio tracks:
=====================
Track 01: Length: 03:35.04, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Summer Night City.mp3'.
Track 02: Length: 04:19.70, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Angeleyes.mp3'.
Track 03: Length: 05:50.28, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - The Day Before You Came.mp3'.
Track 04: Length: 04:24.34, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'abba - eagle.mp3'.
Track 05: Length: 03:16.52, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do.mp3'.
Track 06: Length: 03:05.68, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - So Long.mp3'.
Track 07: Length: 02:57.41, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Honey, Honey (1974).mp3'.
Track 08: Length: 04:28.71, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - The Visitors.mp3'.
Track 09: Length: 04:17.30, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Abba - Our last Summer.mp3'.
Track 10: Length: 03:01.09, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Ring Ring.mp3'.
Track 11: Length: 03:22.37, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '13 - Lovelight - ABBA.mp3'.
Track 12: Length: 03:48.03, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Head Over Heels .mp3'.
Track 13: Length: 03:01.72, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - When I Kissed The Teacher.mp3'.
Track 14: Length: 04:02.60, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Abba - I Am The City.mp3'.
Track 15: Length: 04:50.38, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - Cassandra.mp3'.
Track 16: Length: 03:46.22, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Abba - Under Attack.mp3'.
Track 17: Length: 03:17.56, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Abba - When All Is Said and Done.mp3'.
Track 18: Length: 02:57.21, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'ABBA - The Way Old Friends Do.mp3'.
Total size: 69:00.41

09:30:17	#2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 2868
PHILIPS DVDR1640P
Buffer underrun protection activated

09:30:17	#3 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
Reader running

09:30:17	#4 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer PHILIPS DVDR1640P running

09:30:17	#5 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 842
DRM: StartDrmRecording(RealRec:1, ImageRec:0, Copies:1)
DRM: Beginning burn process.

09:30:17	#6 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3153
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

09:30:17	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 260
Last possible write address on media: 366220 ( 81:24.70)
Last address to be written: 310390 ( 69:00.40)

09:30:17	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 272
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

09:30:17	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2339
Recorder: PHILIPS DVDR1640P;
CDR code: 00 97 26 66; OSJ entry from: CMC Magnetics Corporation
ATIP Data:
Special Info [hex] 1: D0 00 98, 2: 61 1A 42 (LI 97:26.66), 3: 4F 3B 47 (LO 79:59.71)
Additional Info [hex] 1: 00 00 00 (invalid), 2: 00 00 00 (invalid), 3: 00 00 00 (invalid)

09:30:17	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 438
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

09:30:17	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 830
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Summer Night City.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 16129 (16129) = #16129/3:35.4
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 16129 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Angeleyes.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 19495 (19495) = #19495/4:19.70
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 19495 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - The Day Before You Came.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 26278 (26278) = #26278/5:50.28
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 26278 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (abba - eagle.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 19834 (19834) = #19834/4:24.34
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 19834 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 14752 (14752) = #14752/3:16.52
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 14752 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - So Long.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13943 (13943) = #13943/3:5.68
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13943 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Honey, Honey (1974).mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13316 (13316) = #13316/2:57.41
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13316 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - The Visitors.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 20171 (20171) = #20171/4:28.71
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 20171 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Abba - Our last Summer.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 19305 (19305) = #19305/4:17.30
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 19305 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Ring Ring.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13584 (13584) = #13584/3:1.9
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13584 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
10: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (13 - Lovelight - ABBA.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 15187 (15187) = #15187/3:22.37
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 15187 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
11: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Head Over Heels .mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 17103 (17103) = #17103/3:48.3
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 17103 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
12: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - When I Kissed The Teacher.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13647 (13647) = #13647/3:1.72
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13647 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
13: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Abba - I Am The City.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 18210 (18210) = #18210/4:2.60
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 18210 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
14: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - Cassandra.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 21788 (21788) = #21788/4:50.38
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 21788 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
15: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Abba - Under Attack.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 16972 (16972) = #16972/3:46.22
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 16972 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
16: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Abba - When All Is Said and Done.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 14831 (14831) = #14831/3:17.56
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 14831 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
17: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (ABBA - The Way Old Friends Do.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13296 (13296) = #13296/2:57.21
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13296 blocks [PHILIPS DVDR1640P]
--------------------------------------------------------------

09:30:17	#12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1043
Prepare recorder [PHILIPS DVDR1640P] for write in raw writing
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 18:
1: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 0 367200 39850992, ISRC ""
2: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 39850992 40218192 87941952, ISRC ""
3: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 87941952 88309152 152637696, ISRC ""
4: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 152637696 153004896 201558528, ISRC ""
5: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 201558528 201925728 238038624, ISRC ""
6: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 238038624 238405824 272538288, ISRC ""
7: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 272538288 272905488 305503056, ISRC ""
8: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 305503056 305870256 355248864, ISRC ""
9: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 355248864 355616064 402874704, ISRC ""
10: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 402874704 403241904 436495536, ISRC ""
11: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 436495536 436862736 474040512, ISRC ""
12: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 474040512 474407712 516275856, ISRC ""
13: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 516275856 516643056 550050912, ISRC ""
14: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 550050912 550418112 594996192, ISRC ""
15: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 594996192 595363392 648700416, ISRC ""
16: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 648700416 649067616 690615072, ISRC ""
17: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 690615072 690982272 727288560, ISRC ""
18: TRM_AUDIO_ULTRARAW96, 2448/0x00, FilePos 727288560 727655760 760204368, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
-150 | lead-in | 0 | 0x01 | 0x00
-150 | 1 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
16129 | 2 | 0 |  0x21 | 0x00
16279 | 2 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
35774 | 3 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
35924 | 3 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
62202 | 4 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
62352 | 4 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
82186 | 5 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
82336 | 5 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
97088 | 6 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
97238 | 6 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
111181 | 7 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
111331 | 7 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
124647 | 8 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
124797 | 8 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
144968 | 9 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
145118 | 9 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
164423 | 10 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
164573 | 10 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
178157 | 11 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
178307 | 11 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
193494 | 12 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
193644 | 12 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
210747 | 13 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
210897 | 13 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
224544 | 14 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
224694 | 14 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
242904 | 15 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
243054 | 15 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
264842 | 16 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
264992 | 16 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
281964 | 17 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
282114 | 17 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
296945 | 18 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
297095 | 18 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
310391 | lead-out | 1 | 0x01 | 0x00

09:30:18	#13 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process started at 24x (3,600 KB/s)

09:30:18	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

09:30:18	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 1 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #16279

09:30:18	#16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 2 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #35924

09:30:18	#17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 3 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #62352

09:30:18	#18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 4 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #82336

09:30:18	#19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 5 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #97238

09:30:18	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 6 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #111331

09:30:18	#21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 7 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #124797

09:30:18	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 8 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #145118

09:30:18	#23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 9 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #164573

09:30:18	#24 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 10 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #178307

09:30:18	#25 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 11 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #193644

09:30:18	#26 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 12 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #210897

09:30:18	#27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 13 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #224694

09:30:18	#28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 14 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #243054

09:30:18	#29 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 15 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #264992

09:30:18	#30 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 16 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #282114

09:30:18	#31 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2609
Verifying disc position of item 17 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #297095

09:30:18	#32 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16479
StartDAO : CD-Text - On

09:30:18	#33 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 21261
Set BUFE: Buffer underrun protection -> ON 

09:30:26	#34 SCSI -1015 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1435
SCSI Exec, HA 0, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x0DD40000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x73
Sense Qual: 0x02
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xD2 0x8E 0x00 0x00 0x1A 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x12 
0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x73 0x02 

09:30:26	#35 CDR -1015 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
Calibration area full

09:30:26	#36 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

09:30:26	#37 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

09:30:27	#38 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process failed at 24x (3,600 KB/s)

09:30:27	#39 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 867
DRM: DRM burn session terminated.

09:30:27	#40 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 896
DRM: Closing entire DRM handling. Bye.


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\CDR4_2K.SYS': Ver=7.1.0.188 , size=44288 bytes, created 10/11/2004 16:27:34 
File 'Drivers\CDRALW2K.SYS': Ver=7.1.0.188 , size=24832 bytes, created 10/11/2004 16:30:18 
File 'Drivers\InCDfs.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 11, 1, size=99456 bytes, created 03/01/2005 10:33:44 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\InCDpass.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 11, 1, size=28928 bytes, created 03/01/2005 10:33:24 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\InCDrec.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 11, 1, size=8704 bytes, created 03/01/2005 10:33:46 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.00.2195.6699, size=86672 bytes, created 19/06/2003 19:05:04 (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)




HOPE THIS IS CORRECT.NOT MY CHOICE OF MUSIC.HONEST


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ freeze123


> NOT MY CHOICE OF MUSIC.HONEST


That's what they _all_ say :wink: 

Couple things to address.


> CdRomPeripheral : E-IDE CD-ROM 40X/AKU atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: Off


 You need to enable your DMA for your burner..it is off.


> Physical memory : 239MB (245232kB)
> Free physical memory: 24MB (25008kB)
> Memory in use : 89 %


You are very low on memory. Either get more or make sure you shut everything else down when burning...or both:wink: .

Also if you have InCD installed and do not use it, remove it. It has been known to cause conflicts... a LOT! 

But it comes down to the error, it mostly points at poor quality media...it may be just that one disc so try another one or try a different brand or try using CD-RW discs until you get it sorted out.

Keep us posted with your progress.


----------

